# How many drain cleaning machines do you carry on your truck?



## ChrisConnor

How many drain cleaning machines do you carry all the time and what are they?


----------



## OldSchool

we usually have 4 in the truck

- toilet auger
- electric hand held
- drum with 3/8 cable 
- k1500


----------



## rocksteady

I have my General drop head auger, my Super Vee and my Spartan 300. For the 300 I have 2 big drums with 75' of 5/8" and one small 100 drum with 75' of 3/8". I also have my little electric jetter on the truck at all times for 2" and smaller lines.






Paul


----------



## AssTyme

Eel Model C
Dewalt DW-124 drill with Model C output shaft
Spartan 300
Spartan 100
Ridgid K-45AF
Ridgid K-39AF
Ridgid K-39AF
Ridgid K-39AF
Marco Top Snake
General toilet auger
General urinal auger
Rothenberger RoPump
General water ram
Plunger


----------



## AssTyme

ChrisConnor said:


> How many drain cleaning machines do you carry all the time and what are they?




What's in that nice big truck of yours ???


----------



## OldSchool

AssTyme said:


> Eel Model C
> Dewalt DW-124 drill with Model C output shaft
> Spartan 300
> Spartan 100
> Ridgid K-45AF
> Ridgid K-39AF
> Ridgid K-39AF
> Ridgid K-39AF
> Marco Top Snake
> General toilet auger
> General urinal auger
> Rothenberger RoPump
> General water ram
> Plunger


:laughing: all that stuff

are you a manfacture sales rep or a plumber


----------



## ChrisConnor

AssTyme said:


> What's in that nice big truck of yours ???


GO 68HD with extra reel
Gorlitz GO380/250 with 3/8" and 1/4" drums
K-45AF
MyTana M-661 with 1/2" cable.
K-60SP with 150' of General Cable.
General 6' drop head Auger
General 3' standard Auger with modified spring. (bent outward spiral)
I think I have a plunger.
Nitrogen bottle with drain king
Assorted canvas flush bags that I haven't used in years.


----------



## AssTyme

OldSchool said:


> :laughing: all that stuff
> 
> are you a manfacture sales rep or a plumber




Neither, I'm a professional drain cleaner that doesn't walk away from a job without giving it everything I can.


----------



## frisco kid

1 - General Closet Auger 
1 - General Super Vee 

Anything bigger and gotta go to the shop to load up the big drum machine, camera, reel & locator! ...sometimes the jetter too. I'm glad i don't have to drive around with all that gear in the van all the time. It would make it difficult to get to all the other parts I need for other types of jobs. Every once in a while I'll get scheduled to do a water heater change-out and have a mainline sewer call right after...those days are fun trying to fit everything in the van.


----------



## AssTyme

ChrisConnor said:


> GO 68HD with extra reel
> Gorlitz GO380/250 with 3/8" and 1/4" drums
> K-45AF
> MyTana M-661 with 1/2" cable.
> K-60SP with 150' of General Cable.
> General 6' drop head Auger
> General 3' standard Auger with modified spring. (bent outward spiral)
> I think I have a plunger.
> Nitrogen bottle with drain king
> *Assorted canvas flush bags* that I haven't used in years.




I forgot about those. I use them several times a year they can be life savers.


----------



## ChrisConnor

frisco kid said:


> 1 - General Closet Auger
> 1 - General Super Vee
> 
> Anything bigger and gotta go to the shop to load up the big drum machine, camera, reel & locator! ...sometimes the jetter too. I'm glad i don't have to drive around with all that gear in the van all the time. It would make it difficult to get to all the other parts I need for other types of jobs. Every once in a while I'll get scheduled to do a water heater change-out and have a mainline sewer call right after...those days are fun trying to fit everything in the van.


I carried all that stuff with a Pearpoint camera and Navitrack locator on an extended Ford e350 for years, and still could pick up water heaters and run service. It all depends on how bad you want to carry it.


----------



## SewerRat

Not too proud of our low-grade General selection, but gotta start somewhere.

General Easy Rooter with 100' of 3/4" cable
General SewerRooter T3 with 75' of 1/2" cable
Super Vee with 35' of 3/8" and 50' of 1/4"
General 6' closet auger
Water Ram
Misc. blow bags
Jetters NW 4gpm @ 4000 psi jetter with 200' of 1/4" hose
1/4"x150' remote hose reel
1/8"x50' trap hose
Assorted nozzles including a 1/4" Warthog
Mytana MY30 camera with DCB12 monitor
Whistler 6' handheld mini cam (similar to Ridgid micro)
Large and small shop vacs
Scout locator
Metrotech 810 line locator

We're OK with the SewerRooter T3 but would eventually like to replace to Easy Rooter, which is a rental style machine, with a 1065 or a big sled such as a GO68HD or a DM55, maybe a Mytana M81.


----------



## Tommy plumber

I carry a couple of bottles of Liquid Plumber, a coat hanger and a plunger.....:laughing:


----------



## MarkToo

Closet auger
Urinal auger
General 5/8" drum machine
Electric Eel pistol


----------



## Nevada Plumber

Ridgid K-60 with 75' of 5/8" cable and 150' of 7/8"
Ridgid K-39
General 6' closet auger
General urinal auger
Ridgid 100' and 30' camera
Ridgid Scout locator


----------



## drtyhands

Ridgid K-60 with 65' of 5/8" cable and 165' of 7/8" (15' inner core)
Ridgid K-45
General 6' closet auger
Ridgid Mini 200' 
Ridgid Navitrack locator
4gal @ 3,000 PSI stays on the truck unless const. or W/H needs the space.
Blow bags for area drains


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Two most times. Telescoping closet auger from general.

Plenty of sodium hydroxide in granular form too.


----------



## Will

Electric Eel Model C with 1.25 & 7/8 sectional cable
Electric Eel Model N with 5/8 sectional cable
General Super-Vee with 3/8" cable
Hand Crank Auger with 1/4" cable
General 6' Closet Auger
Blow bags


----------



## TPWinc

Tommy plumber said:


> I carry a couple of bottles of Liquid Plumber, a coat hanger and a plunger.....:laughing:


Don't forget one of these www.sullysplunger.com


----------



## Mississippiplum

TPWinc said:


> Don't forget one of these www.sullysplunger.com


That's more trouble having to put it on the John then what its worth.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Hell I like that idea... but I bet they made it where you cannot overpressure it.


----------



## Mississippiplum

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Hell I like that idea... but I bet they made it where you cannot overpressure it.


I doubt that thing could unclog a big un' though :laughing:

Sent from my roof using smoke signals


----------



## futz

ChrisConnor said:


> How many drain cleaning machines do you carry all the time and what are they?


Zero. :laughing: I do mostly new construction and renovations, and a little service when I have time.


----------



## Hillside

Gorlitz go 15 with 50' of 1/4" and other cables
Gorlitz go50 with 100' of 1/2" and a 3/8" drum with 90'
Gorlitz 68 hd with 200' of 3/4" and an extra 150' cage
general super vee
6' Drop head toilet auger
6' toilet auger
General Water ram
Urinal auger


----------



## ap plumbing

spartan 1065- 100 feet of 11/16 cable
spartan 100- 100 feet of 13/32
spartan or milwaukee hand held 50 feet of 3/8
general auger
gorlitz electric jetter
blow bags
and extra 100 feet of 11/16 cable inside of a tire:thumbsup:


----------



## tungsten plumb

Asstyme how is the Ropump?


----------



## DesertOkie

Gorlitz 68HD w/ extra reel
Go50 3/8 1/2 
Go 380 1/4 at work
NIARD 1/4 at home
Gen auger 
Flush bags canvas 
Plunger for back water valves


----------



## DesertOkie

ChrisConnor said:


> I carried all that stuff with a Pearpoint camera and Navitrack locator on an extended Ford e350 for years, and still could pick up water heaters and run service. It all depends on how bad you want to carry it.



Was that you with the toilet auger in the gun rack?:thumbup:


----------



## drain docs

OldSchool said:


> :laughing: all that stuff
> 
> are you a manfacture sales rep or a plumber


Geeeez, thats funny ! Way to much machinery for me. Im a small, med & large guy & making a great living with the 3 of em. Nice & roomy in my Extended GMC 2500....


----------



## ChrisConnor

DesertOkie said:


> Gorlitz 68HD w/ extra reel
> Go50 3/8 1/2
> Go 380 1/4 at work
> NIARD 1/4 at home
> Gen auger
> Flush bags canvas
> Plunger for back water valves


That NIARD is old school. Some people don't know that it's the word DRAIN spelled backwards.


----------



## plbgbiz

K60 - 75' of 5/8"; 150' of 7/8"
Closet Auger
Plunger
2 M80's
8oz of C4
Sledge Hammer

K1500 at the shop when needed.


----------



## highpoint

Hopefully it shows up soon 
a k45af
K6200
Miniseesnake
Laptop
Closet auger
Couple sixers


----------



## AssTyme

tungsten plumb said:


> Asstyme how is the Ropump?




Hard to find in the states I ordered mine from Europe.

I like it, it has lots of pushing & sucking power and you can fill the cylinder with water and try to push/blast the clog away too.


----------



## plbgbiz

AssTyme said:


> Hard to find in the states I ordered mine from Europe.
> 
> I like it, it has lots of pushing & sucking power and you can fill the cylinder with water and try to push/blast the clog away too.


Is this what you're talking about?


----------



## ToUtahNow

I don't really do drain cleaning much anymore but I do carry a K-39 plus a K-60 with a little over 200' of 5/8". For the most part I am just pushing Sondes not cleaning drains. If needed I still have a couple hundred feet of 7/8" sitting at the house. In addition, I have a KM-1500 and a K-500 sitting in my shop in Utah with a couple of hundred feet of 1 1/4". All of my other machines went with the business when I sold it.

Mark


----------



## AssTyme

plbgbiz said:


> Is this what you're talking about?





Yes


----------



## tungsten plumb

AssTyme said:


> Hard to find in the states I ordered mine from Europe.
> 
> I like it, it has lots of pushing & sucking power and you can fill the cylinder with water and try to push/blast the clog away too.


How long did it take to get here I've been thinking og getting one. I'd trust it before a water ram


----------



## AssTyme

tungsten plumb said:


> How long did it take to get here I've been thinking og getting one. I'd trust it before a water ram




Think it was around 2 weeks. Bought it from a seller on eBay Europe.



They each have their own application.


----------



## JK949

Spartan top snake with 25' 1/4", salvaged from my 
Sat employer's trash dumpster

Ridgid 3' toilet auger, hate it but only had to use it once in 3 months. The one time it doesn't det the job done I'll replace it with a 6' General.

The drain guy has a Gorlitz GO 62 with 3/8", 1/2", and 5/8" cable. Also Gorlitz 1500A electric jetter.


----------



## Dun' Right

Kenway JR with 75' 3/8
Spartan 100 with 75' 3/8 Depending on where I gotta go, and the drain I'm running depends on which sink machine I use. 
General Speedrooter with 125' of 3/4
General 6' Toilet Auger
Plunger 
Ridgid Shop Vac (Cleared ALOT of clogged traps with my vac. Always the first thing I pull out on soda drains)
Hand auger with 25x 1/4" for bath drains. I've only used it twice, as I can usually get a tub drain flowing with a plunger and/or by cleaning the hair out of it. 


At the shop waiting to save the day or in case another machine goes down. 
Spartan 1065 (until it sells) 
Spartan 2001
General Mini Rooter with 75' 1/2" cable


----------



## SewerRatz

Spartan 1065 - 100' 3/4" IC cable
Ridgid 750 - 100 3/4" IC cable (normaly have the K-500 with 200' of 1 1/4 cable)
Spartan 100 with two drums 13/32 cable and 1/2" cable
Eel Model N with the drum loaded with the 5/8" sectionl cable
K-50 with 5/8 cable and two drums 3/8 and 5/16
K-40B-AF
K-6 auger
Viking electric jetter
4" and 6" sludge bags
Ro-Pump
Water Ram
AJ Coleman Force Pump ( AJ Colemanes version of a Ro-Pump that been made since the early 1900's)
A Zip Strip (yes one of those cheasey plastic things with barbs on it, works great to clear the gunk out of pop ups)
125' flat tape hand rod
two 50' gardan hoses
SeeSnake camera

Thats about it..


----------



## tungsten plumb

SewerRatz said:


> Spartan 1065 - 100' 3/4" IC cable
> Ridgid 750 - 100 3/4" IC cable (normaly have the K-500 with 200' of 1 1/4 cable)
> Spartan 100 with two drums 13/32 cable and 1/2" cable
> Eel Model N with the drum loaded with the 5/8" sectionl cable
> K-50 with 5/8 cable and two drums 3/8 and 5/16
> K-40B-AF
> K-6 auger
> Viking electric jetter
> 4" and 6" sludge bags
> Ro-Pump
> Water Ram
> AJ Coleman Force Pump ( AJ Colemanes version of a Ro-Pump that been made since the early 1900's)
> A Zip Strip (yes one of those cheasey plastic things with barbs on it, works great to clear the gunk out of pop ups)
> 125' flat tape hand rod
> two 50' gardan hoses
> SeeSnake camera
> 
> Thats about it..


Does AJ Coleman still sale the Force Pump? Does it work as well as the Ro-pump?


----------



## SewerRatz

tungsten plumb said:


> Does AJ Coleman still sale the Force Pump? Does it work as well as the Ro-pump?


 They still make it right there in their shop and yes it works as good.


----------



## ChrisConnor

SewerRatz said:


> Viking electric jetter


Is Viking still in business? I used to use one of their gas powered 5 gpm 3000 psi machines back in the 90's. I heard they went out of business.


----------



## SewerRatz

ChrisConnor said:


> Is Viking still in business? I used to use one of their gas powered 5 gpm 3000 psi machines back in the 90's. I heard they went out of business.


 I think so, I know they pulled out of the sewer jetter end and stuck with pressure washers. But have not heard from then since.


----------



## ChrisConnor

Their hose was some of the best, very slick and flexible.


----------



## SewerRatz

ChrisConnor said:


> Their hose was some of the best, very slick and flexible.


And the first to come up with the corning nozzle.


----------



## retired rooter

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Gorlitz go 15 with 50' of 1/4" and other cables
> Gorlitz go50 with 100' of 1/2" and a 3/8" drum with 90'
> Gorlitz 68 hd with 200' of 3/4" and an extra 150' cage
> general super vee
> 6' Drop head toilet auger
> 6' toilet auger
> General Water ram
> Urinal auger


 GORLITZ GO68 HD 175X11/16---- MY TANNA M661 100'x 3/8 --- GORLITZ GO15 1/4X 50 ----2 AUGERS--- PLUNGER ---general brand 1450 elect jetter 110x3/8 @1/4 x50 ( big roll of clear celophane plastic wrap to cover my reels when inside and can't splash on walls


----------



## SewerRatz

tungsten plumb said:


> Does AJ Coleman still sale the Force Pump? Does it work as well as the Ro-pump?


Here is some pics of AJ Colemans force pump.


----------



## tungsten plumb

SewerRatz said:


> Here is some pics of AJ Colemans force pump.


Ron you have all the drain cleaning goodies :thumbup:


----------



## DesertOkie

Not fair, all I have is a 2 liter of coke and a roll of Mentos, but thats really only for emergencies.


----------



## affordabledrain

Ridgid k 50 with 75 feet of 5/8 cable. alos tha a-17 adapter with 5/16 and 3/8 cables.

Ridgid k 39 with 3/8 and 1/4 and 5/16 cables.


bucket vac
plungers


----------



## Redwood

I carry:

3' General Closet Auger with a Drop Head
Ridgid K-3800 with 3 reels 1/4", 3/8", & 1/2"
Ridgid K-7500 with 2 reels 11/16"
Ridgid See-Snake
Ridgid NaviTrak
Various sized blow bags
And sometimes pull a US Jetting 4018


----------



## Epox

Mytana m81 with decent assortment of tips, have spare 100' reel but don't keep it with me.
Ridgid 3/8 sink machine.
Ridgid 5/16 machine
Navitrak
No camera,,,, thx to Southcoast Equipment
a host of short 5/16 cables for those weird drains.
variety of pressure bulbs
Better machines are out there, I do fine though.


----------



## incarnatopnh

Ridgid K-750 with 100' of 3/4" cable.
Ridgid K-400 with 75' of 3/8" cable.
Ridgid K-45af
Ridgid 3' auger
No camera thanks to Sewer Equipment Co. Of Nevada.

Considering adding a water ram, would you guts that have one recommend it?


----------



## tungsten plumb

mpsllc said:


> Mytana m81 with decent assortment of tips, have spare 100' reel but don't keep it with me.
> Ridgid 3/8 sink machine.
> Ridgid 5/16 machine
> Navitrak
> No camera,,,, thx to Southcoast Equipment
> a host of short 5/16 cables for those weird drains.
> variety of pressure bulbs
> Better machines are out there, I do fine though.


You bought a southcoast pos


----------



## Epox

tungsten plumb said:


> You bought a southcoast pos


 Yup, this was just before I joined PZ, within days. If I knew then what I know now of course I wouldn't have. I just got the head back from repair and haven't put it back on the reel yet. Very discouraging. Piece of crap.


----------



## tungsten plumb

mpsllc said:


> Yup, this was just before I joined PZ, within days. If I knew then what I know now of course I wouldn't have. I just got the head back from repair and haven't put it back on the reel yet. Very discouraging. Piece of crap.


Have you made any money off of it?


----------



## Epox

tungsten plumb said:


> Have you made any money off of it?


 No, it was apparent soon after getting it that I couldn't depend on it. I've had it little over a year and it's been to repair 3 times. Each round takes months to get back. I can't promote it because for one thing it's always in repair, and when not in repair I'm afraid to use it. I can count on less fingers than on my two hands the times I used it on sight.


----------



## Epox

I need to sell it, not to anyone locally though.:laughing: Take my losses, save my quaters and buy a vu-rite or something.


----------



## tungsten plumb

mpsllc said:


> No, it was apparent soon after getting it that I couldn't depend on it. I've had it little over a year and it's been to repair 3 times. Each round takes months to get back. I can't promote it because for one thing it's always in repair, and when not in repair I'm afraid to use it. I can count on less fingers than on my two hands the times I used it on sight.


That is freakin terrible. Someone should sue them


----------



## Epox

tungsten plumb said:


> That is freakin terrible. Someone should sue them


 I've thought about it, one of my really good customers is an attorney and we've discussed it briefly.


----------



## tungsten plumb

mpsllc said:


> I've thought about it, one of my really good customers is an attorney and we've discussed it briefly.


My aunt and uncle are attorneys if it was me I would've got them to do it for fun :laughing:


----------



## Epox

Yeah I've considered letting them review the warranty. I'm willing to bet the "user error" clause gets them off the hook. Least for the amount of money I have to battle in court with,


----------



## Flyin Brian

Spartan

1 1065 machine
1 300 machine
1 100 machine
1 700 machine


use to carry 2 1065's on a truck years ago.


----------



## Flyin Brian

frisco kid said:


> 1 - General Closet Auger
> 1 - General Super Vee
> 
> Anything bigger and gotta go to the shop to load up the big drum machine, camera, reel & locator! ...sometimes the jetter too. I'm glad i don't have to drive around with all that gear in the van all the time. It would make it difficult to get to all the other parts I need for other types of jobs. Every once in a while I'll get scheduled to do a water heater change-out and have a mainline sewer call right after...those days are fun trying to fit everything in the van.


Been there,that's why i got another truck just for mainlines


----------



## Doubletap

I'm rolling with:
K-6 Closet auger
K-45 AF Sink Machine
K400
K60 with 150' 7/8"
A Rigid Micro Explorer with a 100 foot real

I still need a bigger drum machine, a smaller real for my camera, maybe a couple jeters, and man those RO pumps look cool.


----------



## lucius

rigid k50,1500,k6 auger,k60 and400.......


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte

Spartan 300 w/ 125 feet of cable.
Spartan 100 drum w/ adapter for 300 machine
Spartan Pistol machine
Mytana Mainline Camera
Homemade Cart Jetter w/ 200 feet of 3/8" hose
3500 watt generator
6' General drop head toilet auger
Tools, wax rings, cutters, garden hose, etc

5x10 trailer is a little cozy in there


----------



## UnclogNH

Duracable DM-55 with 200' of 11/16
Drill and eel with 228' of 1 1/4 cable
K-60 with 150' of 7/8 and 75' of 5/8
Duracable Dm-138 with 50' of 3/8 and 35' of 1/4
Super-vee with 35' of 3/8
2nd super-vee with 35' of 1/4
Jetter with 150' of 1/4 jet hose
electric jet with 150' of 3/16 and 50' of 1/8 jet hose
2 general augers one drop head and one smaller bulb head auger
Vu-Rite color sewer inspection camera 200'
Ridgid compact 100' Black and white sewer camera
2"-6" inch canvas bow bags
eel 1/4 hand spin
Water Ram
Gator 512 locator
2 50' heavy duty garden hose
2 sump pumps
150 feet of discharge hose
General Hot Shot "Seasonal"
Hand tools
about 100 cutters all shapes, sizes and maker
Wax rings, bolts, flappers repair flange, supply lines and fillvalves
Brass caps from 2"-4" inch
Leadfit alls 2"-4"
Oatly gripper plugs 2"-4"
2 gallon shop-vac
Drummel for cutting toilet bolts
200 feet of heavy duty power cord
Shovel, and a septic lid prybar


----------



## SimplePlumber

ChrisConnor said:


> How many drain cleaning machines do you carry all the time and what are they?


Spartan;
1065
100
700
6' Auger


----------



## trick1

General 6' Telescopic Closet Auger (Drop Head)
General 6' Telescopic Auger (Bulb Head)
General Telescopic Urinal Auger
Ridgid Hand Spinner'
Ro-Pump
Kinetic Water Ram
Ridgid K-375
General Power Vee


My General Speedrooter 90 Stays at the shop until needed


----------



## Plumb Bob

futz said:


> Zero. :laughing: I do mostly new construction and renovations, and a little service when I have time.


Zero for me, I keep a auger and a plunger. I do mostly additions and remodel / re-pipes and new construction. I do not even own a snake. I have been looking into getting a Gorlitz.


----------



## Cuda

1 Big shop vac that blows air and sucks
But I ride the bus to jobs


----------



## justin

ridgid k-60 100' 7/8
ridgid 750 drum 100' 3/4 
ridgid 400 drum 100'
ridgid kj-2200 jetter
ridgid navitrack
ridgid compact camera w/sonde
ridgid telesc auger










and the kj-2200 is a new tool i just bought. its inside cause dont want to freeze. can put antifreeze but i aint doin that all the time . it works pretty well. takes a little learning to get past tight turns. all in all good investment. paid for itself on a few jobs. u dont reslly know how bad u need something till u get it, then u sell the sh** out of it.


----------



## Will

Figured I'd update what I've been carrying around

In the truck ready to work

Electric Eel Model C w/128' of 1.25" & 84' of 7/8" sectional cable
Electric Eel Model N w/ 75' of 5/8" sectional cable in a drum
Electric Eel Model CT w/35' of 5/16" innercore cable with expanded end
General Wire hand crank with 25' of 1/4" hollow core with expanded end
General Wire Closet Auger 6' with drop head
Electric Eel Closet Auger 3' with expanded end
100' of hose with blow bags up to 6"
Vu-Rite Camera w/200' push rod
Prototek LF2200 locator

In the garage on stand by if any of the above can't get it or I want to change things up

Gorlitz 68HD w/ 150' of 3/4" hollowcore cable
Ridgid K-7500 w/75' of 3/4" innercore cable
13hp cart jetter w/ 300' of 3/8", 250' 1/4" cobra hose, 100' of 1/8" piranha hose
General Super-Vee w/ of 35' of innercore with cutterheads
Ridgid K-50 with 75' of 5/8" sectional cable


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> Figured I'd update what I've been carrying around
> 
> In the truck ready to work
> 
> Electric Eel Model C w/128' of 1.25" & 84' of 7/8" sectional cable
> Electric Eel Model N w/ 75' of 5/8" sectional cable in a drum
> Electric Eel Model CT w/35' of 5/16" innercore cable with expanded end
> General Wire hand crank with 25' of 1/4" hollow core with expanded end
> General Wire Closet Auger 6' with drop head
> Electric Eel Closet Auger 3' with expanded end
> 100' of hose with blow bags up to 6"
> Vu-Rite Camera w/200' push rod
> Prototek LF2200 locator
> 
> In the garage on stand by if any of the above can't get it or I want to change things up
> 
> Gorlitz 68HD w/ 150' of 3/4" hollowcore cable
> Ridgid K-7500 w/75' of 3/4" innercore cable
> 13hp cart jetter w/ 300' of 3/8", 250' 1/4" cobra hose, 100' of 1/8" piranha hose
> General Super-Vee w/ of 35' of innercore with cutterheads
> Ridgid K-50 with 75' of 5/8" sectional cable


If you add on so much as a plunger, you're gonna need a bigger truck. :laughing:


----------



## Will

plbgbiz said:


> If you add on so much as a plunger, you're gonna need a bigger truck. :laughing:



Holy cow, you just reminded me I don't carry a Plunger!!!! Time to order one....know of a good one?:laughing:


----------



## deerslayer

I carry all the time:
Older milwaukee drill machine with 35' 5/16 cable
K-50 with around 100' of 5/8
Electric eel model c with 150' of 1 1/4" cable
Urinal auger 
Closet auger
Plunger
Shop vac
Most of the time I have an older Geneye camera that has been upgraded to color, self leveling etc with a locator.


----------



## Epox

Reminds me I still haven't replaced my blow bag. That's a hard item to find. I'll try to call Allan J. Coleman he doesn't show it on the site.


----------



## Will

Try these guys, they got some some good canvas blow bags

http://www.draincables.com/Flush_Bags_s/36.htm


----------



## Epox

Ordered a 4". Thx for the info.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Lets see:

1-Sparton 1065
1-Ridgid k7500
2-Toilet auger
1-Kinetic Water Ram A.K.A Blow gun
2- Ridgid k-3800 
2- Ridgid pistal rodder


----------



## eddiecalder

130 PLUMBER said:


> Lets see:
> 
> 1-Sparton 1065
> 1-Ridgid k7500
> 2-Toilet auger
> 1-Kinetic Water Ram A.K.A Blow gun
> 2- Ridgid k-3800
> 2- Ridgid pistal rodder


Why carry both a 1065 and a K7500?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

eddiecalder said:


> Why carry both a 1065 and a K7500?


 
My fault:blush: this is what's in the van


1-Sparton 1065
1-Toilet auger
1-Kinetic Water Ram A.K.A Blow gun
1- Ridgid k-3800 
1- Ridgid pistal rodder


----------



## eddiecalder

130 PLUMBER said:


> My fault:blush: this is what's in the van
> 
> 
> 1-Sparton 1065
> 1-Toilet auger
> 1-Kinetic Water Ram A.K.A Blow gun
> 1- Ridgid k-3800
> 1- Ridgid pistal rodder


:thumbsup:
How often do you use the water ram? Is it primary for tubs/showers and sinks?


----------



## rjbphd

eddiecalder said:


> :thumbsup:
> How often do you use the water ram? Is it primary for tubs/showers and sinks?


 If you take the water ram off the truck, you will need it... if ya leave it on the truck, you won't need it.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

eddiecalder said:


> :thumbsup:
> How often do you use the water ram? Is it primary for tubs/showers and sinks?


 

to be honest with you i can't remember the last time i had used it. I use the Kinetic Water Ram only for bathtubs that have drum traps


----------



## Will

I've thought about getting a Water Ram, just realy don't see a use for it. To me a plunger could do the same thing? Wonder how it works on Urinals?


----------



## rjbphd

I've used the Ram for many other things,conjuction with air compressor. Esp used it to blow out those plugged crappy tiny tubes delta tub/shower valve.


----------



## niteowl

*Carried on the van full/part time*

ridgid tool box vacuum-great seat for my large old butt while I use the
k-60 suitcase with 2 baskets-bought new in 1988, still works great and light enought to hump up a ladder to a roof vent.
general super vee with 25' x 1/4'' cable-just bought a stand for it-have not tried it yet but I am sure it will help as it is hard to hold at 62.
general 3' auger-expandable to 6' when I can get that button pushed-hard to do with bad thumbs.
ridgid k375 small drum machine-great for small non mess making jobs inside.
100' sewer camera-off brand- works great even after we cut the cable spliced it back with crimps and waterproof tape. Left it in the pipe while we cut the pipe for the repair, duh.
radiodetection pipe and cable locator-to find the off brand camera.

sometimes on the van or behind it when the above does/doesn't work:
5.5 gpm x 3500 psi cart jetter-home made about 15 years ago.
1 small john deere backhoe-bought new in 1989-still works, amazing.
1 small kubuta trackhoe- 30'' tread-small enough to fit through a side gate.


----------



## MarkToo

eddiecalder said:


> :thumbsup:
> How often do you use the water ram? Is it primary for tubs/showers and sinks?


I've used the ram twice in two days. One bottle trapped tub and one with a mechanical pop up that wouldn't let the jetter through. 

It's got its place. I want to crank it to 11 one of these days and see how much of a mess I can make...


----------



## Will

niteowl said:


> ridgid tool box vacuum-great seat for my large old butt while I use the
> k-60 suitcase with 2 baskets-bought new in 1988, still works great and light enought to hump up a ladder to a roof vent.
> general super vee with 25' x 1/4'' cable-just bought a stand for it-have not tried it yet but I am sure it will help as it is hard to hold at 62.
> general 3' auger-expandable to 6' when I can get that button pushed-hard to do with bad thumbs.
> ridgid k375 small drum machine-great for small non mess making jobs inside.
> 100' sewer camera-off brand- works great even after we cut the cable spliced it back with crimps and waterproof tape. Left it in the pipe while we cut the pipe for the repair, duh.
> radiodetection pipe and cable locator-to find the off brand camera.
> 
> sometimes on the van or behind it when the above does/doesn't work:
> 5.5 gpm x 3500 psi cart jetter-home made about 15 years ago.
> 1 small john deere backhoe-bought new in 1989-still works, amazing.
> 1 small kubuta trackhoe- 30'' tread-small enough to fit through a side gate.



Got a picture of that Suitcase K-60?


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> Got a picture of that Suitcase K-60?


Here ya go Will...


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> Figured I'd update what I've been carrying around
> 
> In the truck ready to work
> 
> Electric Eel Model C w/128' of 1.25" & 84' of 7/8" sectional cable
> Electric Eel Model N w/ 75' of 5/8" sectional cable in a drum
> Electric Eel Model CT w/35' of 5/16" innercore cable with expanded end
> General Wire hand crank with 25' of 1/4" hollow core with expanded end
> General Wire Closet Auger 6' with drop head
> Electric Eel Closet Auger 3' with expanded end
> 100' of hose with blow bags up to 6"
> Vu-Rite Camera w/200' push rod
> Prototek LF2200 locator
> 
> In the garage on stand by if any of the above can't get it or I want to change things up
> 
> Gorlitz 68HD w/ 150' of 3/4" hollowcore cable
> Ridgid K-7500 w/75' of 3/4" innercore cable
> 13hp cart jetter w/ 300' of 3/8", 250' 1/4" cobra hose, 100' of 1/8" piranha hose
> General Super-Vee w/ of 35' of innercore with cutterheads
> Ridgid K-50 with 75' of 5/8" sectional cable


OP's question: _*"H**ow many drain cleaning machines do you carry on your truck?"

*_Will's Answer: _*"All of them."
*_


----------



## Will

As a one man band, I have found Drain Cleaning pays the bills.....my goal is to do 2-3 drain cleaning calls a day and one plumbing service call. Even though my truck is pretty big, my next one is gonna be even bigger. I prefer rolling supply houses i guess....:laughing:


----------



## Will

plbgbiz said:


> Here ya go Will...



I'd be interested to know who came up with the design first Ridgid or Rothenberger?


----------



## eddiecalder

Will said:


> I'd be interested to know who came up with the design first Ridgid or Rothenberger?


Is that the machine that can run 1.25", 7/8", and 5/8" cable?


----------



## SewerRatz

eddiecalder said:


> Is that the machine that can run 1.25", 7/8", and 5/8" cable?


It runs the 1 1/4" 7/8" with out any adjustments to the machine. It can run the 5/8 with a snap in collet. They used to make a collet that run 3/8 as well.


----------



## SewerRatz

Will said:


> I'd be interested to know who came up with the design first Ridgid or Rothenberger?


The Rothenberger design been around longer. It is also a much better built machine than the Ridgid.


----------



## Will

I watched a video on the R750 that showed the operations and break down of the machine. Very well built. It's too bad they don't sell them here in the USA. Parts would be hard to come by I would think coming from Germany. The manual on the machine says you can use a drum attachment with them like the K50? Be nice to have ONE machine that can run from 1.25" pipes up to 8" or 10". Might be able to drive a smaller truck instead of carrying around 10+ machines :laughing:


----------



## eddiecalder

Is there anyway to buy one in North America new?


----------



## Drewp311

I use the Roth R750. Bought it here in Louisiana from my supply house. It has not let me down yet. Love being able to run 7/8" and 5/8" with one machine. Very powerful. Half the time I don't even feel it go through the clog.


----------



## Hoffmann Family

Spartan 1065 - 135' 3/4" cable in drum and another 50' extra for long runs
Spartan 100 - 75' 13/32" cable
Spartan 700 - 35' 1/4" cable
Little Ridgid hand snake for those really tight tub lines
6" Ridgid closet auger


----------



## OldSchool

Hoffmann Family said:


> Spartan 1065 - 135' 3/4" cable in drum and another 50' extra for long runs
> Spartan 100 - 75' 13/32" cable
> Spartan 700 - 35' 1/4" cable
> Little Ridgid hand snake for those really tight tub lines
> 6" Ridgid closet auger


post an intro.. or they are coming to get you


----------



## SewerRatz

I bought a R750 about 10 years ago, its a great machine. Spins the 1¼", 7/8" cable with out any adjustments, and spins the 5/8" with a snap in collet.

I feel Rothenberger USA has shot themselves in the foot by not importing in the full line of drain cleaning machines, and equipment.


----------



## Will

I'd have to agree. I'd get me a R750 if there was a way to get one here in the States or get parts here in the States.


----------



## DesertOkie

Has anyone used the Ridgid K-30? They look and feel crappy, but after having to run back to the shop for another Niard I wonder if they would work for a spare. Locke sells them for $140 here.


----------



## SewerRatz

Will said:


> I'd have to agree. I'd get me a R750 if there was a way to get one here in the States or get parts here in the States.


 I can still get parts, its just the machine is a pain in the arse. Will if you where closer, I would lend you my R750 so you can get a feel for how it works.


----------



## SewerRatz

DesertOkie said:


> Has anyone used the Ridgid K-30? They look and feel crappy, but after having to run back to the shop for another Niard I wonder if they would work for a spare. Locke sells them for $140 here.


I bought one when I was down in Lexington KY and the girlfriend at the time had a clogged shower. Its a very good machine for the once in a while use. Use it everyday it eventually does break. If you want a machine like that get the K-40 I got the K-40B which uses the same batteries as the old Toolbox monitor, or the older ProPress guns. I used it to rod 6 urinals in a building and it did them all with out any issues and on one battery.


----------



## AssTyme

SewerRatz said:


> I can still get parts, *its just the machine is a pain in the arse.* Will if you where closer, I would lend you my R750 so you can get a feel for how it works.



How so ?


----------



## SewerRatz

AssTyme said:


> How so ?


I call Marv, give him the part # . Then a few days later I have the part in hand. Only needed a belt or a chuck.


----------



## AssTyme

SewerRatz said:


> I call Marv, give him the part # . Then a few days later I have the part in hand. Only needed a belt or a chuck.




I misunderstood I thought you were saying the machine it's self was a PITA.


----------



## Pinnacle

I carry 3 machines. Ridgid K-45, Ridgid K-50, and Ridgid K-60 if i need to do lines bigger than 4'' ill go back to my shop and pick up the 1500.


----------



## victoryplbaz

We carry a spartian 100, hand held ridgid, k750, closet & urinal auger.


----------



## Hoffmann Family

OldSchool said:


> post an intro.. or they are coming to get you


Done, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Narin

Plunger and a hose. We also have a Ridgid drain machine and a few sani snakes at the office. Most of the time a hose with a bit of crimped copper on the end does it. We often work a fair way away from the office.


----------



## ILPlumber

Narin said:


> Plunger and a hose. We also have a Ridgid drain machine and a few sani snakes at the office. Most of the time a hose with a bit of crimped copper on the end does it. We often work a fair way away from the office.


 
Hose...

Meaning?


Potable water hose jammed in a pipe impacted with shiot?


----------



## Narin

ILPlumber said:


> Hose...
> 
> Meaning?
> 
> 
> Potable water hose jammed in a pipe impacted with shiot?


Yup. We carry a normal garden hose with us, along with a vacuum breaker. It's just sand/cement in the pipe as we do a lot of new housing. just something we've been taught to do.


----------



## Affordable

i have 3 on my truck at all times.. 

spartan 1065
spartan 2001
spartan 100

never know when u need a bigger or smaller machine.. or if the door is too small u can take apart your 2001


----------



## socalplmr1

4 on each of our trucks
All Gorlitz
GO-68HD
GO-380
GO-17
General Auger


----------



## pilot light

ChrisConnor said:


> How many drain cleaning machines do you carry all the time and what are they?


 Zero !:thumbup:


----------



## DesertOkie

socalplmr1 said:


> 4 on each of our trucks
> All Gorlitz
> GO-68HD
> GO-380
> GO-17
> General Auger



What is a Go 17? is that a Go 15 with chrome plating?


----------



## damnplumber

Gorletz GO 68HD for main lines
Gorletz with 1/4 & 3/8 drums small stuff 1-1/2 & 2"
General 1/2 " cable for going through clossetts 
water ram for the quickies
2 toilet augers one with bulb and the other with hook
Mustang 1500 psi jetter potatoe peelings
thinking of adding a Mytana M30 for roots?


----------



## gear junkie

K39....never use it and should get it out.
K50 with 75' cable
K60 with 180' cable
drill sectional with 68' of cable
gorlitz 1500 jetter with 50' 3/16 hose
13hp jetter with 200' of 1/4' hose
root ranger and 1/4 warthog plus many other nozzles
super plunger


----------



## tungsten plumb

gear junkie said:


> K39....never use it and should get it out.
> K50 with 75' cable
> K60 with 180' cable
> drill sectional with 68' of cable
> gorlitz 1500 jetter with 50' 3/16 hose
> 13hp jetter with 200' of 1/4' hose
> root ranger and 1/4 warthog plus many other nozzles
> super plunger


Gear that super plunger you made working good for you?


----------



## deerslayer

K-39 5/16"
K-50 around 100' 5/8"
k-60 75' of 7/8"
Eel model c with 128' of 1.25"
One drophead closet auger
One regular closet auger
One broken urinal auger
Rigid 200' camera and locator

That's about it.


----------



## Bayside500

none, i don't do drain cleaning


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

K-39
K-50
K-1500
Drop head closet auger. 

I'd love to keep a camera in my truck.


----------



## phishfood

K 60 with 150' of 7/8" hollow core and 45' of 5/8" 
General closet auger


----------



## Gettinit

Not on the truck but in the trailer. 

Gallow Gun
Blow bags
Two pot cables (yes, for urinals....don't judge me )
3 plungers (one for toilets).
Two closet augers.
75' sink tape and 100' sewer tape snake.
K-40 with 1/4", 5/16", and 3/8" cable. 3/8" cable has ability to use cutter heads.
K-50 with about 100' of 5/8".
K-60 with about 135' hollow core and about 75' Ridgid inner core.
1065 with 150' .66 cable.
I do not carry the gas cart jetter but do carry the little electric jetter. 
I carry my locator and 200' mini cam.


----------



## The bear

General 6' closet auger
k39 5/16
k50 90ft 5/8 cable
k60 150ft 7/8 cable
Large Seesnake
Mini Seesnake
Prototek Locator LF2200
Metrotech 9890 Locator
Prototek transmitters with 5/8 and 7/8 spring carriers
Metrotech 220 metal detector


----------



## AssTyme

Gettinit said:


> Not on the truck but in the trailer.
> 
> Gallow Gun
> Blow bags
> *Two pot cables (yes, for urinals....don't judge me )*
> 3 plungers (one for toilets).
> Two closet augers.
> 75' sink tape and 100' sewer tape snake.
> K-40 with 1/4", 5/16", and 3/8" cable. 3/8" cable has ability to use cutter heads.
> K-50 with about 100' of 5/8".
> K-60 with about 135' hollow core and about 75' Ridgid inner core.
> 1065 with 150' .66 cable.
> I do not carry the gas cart jetter but do carry the little electric jetter.
> I carry my locator and 200' mini cam.




I won't judge you until I understand exactly what the hell this is............


----------



## Gettinit

AssTyme said:


> I won't judge you until I understand exactly what the hell this is............


Those $6.00 hand spinners that I can throw away afterwards if I want. I charge $10.00 for its use each job.


----------



## AssTyme

Gettinit said:


> Those $6.00 hand spinners that I can throw away afterwards if I want. I charge $10.00 for its use each job.



An extra $10.00 hand spinner disposal charge ???


----------



## Gettinit

AssTyme said:


> An extra $10.00 hand spinner disposal charge ???


Call it whatever. I don't like to pay for anything without charging.


----------



## JK949

Gettinit said:


> Those $6.00 hand spinners that I can throw away afterwards if I want. I charge $10.00 for its use each job.


Wait, so you just send a hand spinner down urinal stoppages? How effective has it been? Any challenges?


----------



## Ruudplumber

1/4" hand crank general drop head.
General 6' closet auger
General water ram
electric eel ct 
Spartan 100 w/ 75' 13/32 cable
Marco powerfeed80 75' 3/4" cable cable with extra 50' spool


----------



## AssTyme

JK949 said:


> Wait, so you just send a hand spinner down urinal stoppages? How effective has it been? Any challenges?


----------



## gear junkie

tungsten plumb said:


> Gear that super plunger you made working good for you?


Yep, slick as can be.


----------



## Gettinit

JK949 said:


> Wait, so you just send a hand spinner down urinal stoppages? How effective has it been? Any challenges?


It is just for the urinal. I have, when in a hurry, got the arms. On a 1 gpf urinal on PVC it does good enough to last over a year on a fairly used urinal. 6 months or more on the Pint flush valves. I usually call up every 6 months for a PM. If long enough a closet auger kicks a$$ after pulling the urinal. 

Not really any problems snaking them. I think American Standard makes the one with a hole that's darn near too small.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

deerslayer said:


> K-39 5/16"
> K-50 around 100' 5/8"
> k-60 75' of 7/8"
> Eel model c with 128' of 1.25"
> One drophead closet auger
> One regular closet auger
> One broken urinal auger
> Rigid 200' camera and locator
> 
> That's about it.


About it. Good lord. You need all those ??


----------



## JK949

Gettinit said:


> It is just for the urinal. I have, when in a hurry, got the arms. On a 1 gpf urinal on PVC it does good enough to last over a year on a fairly used urinal. 6 months or more on the Pint flush valves. I usually call up every 6 months for a PM. If long enough a closet auger kicks a$$ after pulling the urinal.
> 
> Not really any problems snaking them. I think American Standard makes the one with a hole that's darn near too small.


Do you keep the bulb head on the cable or cut it off?


----------



## Gettinit

JK949 said:


> Do you keep the bulb head on the cable or cut it off?


Sorry, just finished up my day. 

If you mean to get it through the urinal then I keep the head on. If I cannot make the turns I will cut the bulb back a bit. The toilet auger stays as is.


----------



## plumberpro

not sure but what are pot cables ? on floor urinals I use my k50 and use the flush to run water to run water while snaking line on wall hungs pull urinal I have a flush valve tail piece I can put into angle shut off with a short 3 foot hose on it can put hose into drain while snaking it out to make sure it is open before reseting urinal. if the urinal is really bad will use muratic acid or calci solv .

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gettinit

plumberpro said:


> not sure but what are pot cables ? on floor urinals I use my k50 and use the flush to run water to run water while snaking line on wall hungs pull urinal I have a flush valve tail piece I can put into angle shut off with a short 3 foot hose on it can put hose into drain while snaking it out to make sure it is open before reseting urinal. if the urinal is really bad will use muratic acid or calci solv .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Ridgid calls theirs a hand spinner.
http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Drain-Cleaning-Hand-Tools/index.htm


----------



## AssTyme

Gettinit said:


> Ridgid calls theirs a hand spinner.
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Drain-Cleaning-Hand-Tools/index.htm




Who calls them "pot cables" ???


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Potheads!!!


----------



## Gettinit

AssTyme said:


> Who calls them "pot cables" ???


I guess the old man that threw the 500lb General "hand spinner" at me. It was either the pot cable or the tape snake.


----------



## AssTyme

Gettinit said:


> I guess the old man that threw the 500lb General "hand spinner" at me. It was either the pot cable or the tape snake.




Tape snake ? 

OK, now I'm totally confused.................. :huh:


----------



## Gettinit

AssTyme said:


> Tape snake ?
> 
> OK, now I'm totally confused.................. :huh:


General Wire calls them a flat sewer tape I think.


----------



## deerslayer

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> About it. Good lord. You need all those ??


Unfortunately each of them have their place! I could and prolly will eliminate the k-50 but the 5/8 cable will stay to be used in the k-60. I am still getting used to the the extra torque of the k-60 before I go switching to 5/8 cable in it. The broken urinal auger will be eliminated next time I dig down in the pipe rack far enough to find itLOL


----------



## antiCon

1065
300
100
top snake on drill 
auger
plunger


----------



## Drumma Plumma

Rothenberger R750 with either 105' of General 7/8" innercore cable and 60' of regular OR 135' of Ridgid C-14 1.25" cable

K-50 with 3 drum attachments and 75' of 5/8" cable.

General Super-vee with jacobs chuck and 5/16" cable

Auger

AJ Coleman Force-Pump

General Water Ram


----------



## johnlewismcleod

K-750 w/ 100' of 3/4" cable and two 50' extensions
K-50 w/ mini drum accessories and 112' of 5/8"
three closet augers
urinal auger
Water Ram
assorted blowbags
Secret weapon


----------



## ChrisConnor

johnlewismcleod said:


> Secret weapon


What's the secret weapon?


----------



## Gettinit

ChrisConnor said:


> What's the secret weapon?


If its what I think it is AT will have an acute onset of turrets.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

ChrisConnor said:


> What's the secret weapon?





Gettinit said:


> If its what I think it is AT will have an acute onset of turrets.


Nope...AT won't have any fits over me. 

I won't say I _never_ use chemicals, but only on rare circumstances as a last resort.

It's a 6.5 hp shop vac with some custom accessories  :thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie

johnlewismcleod said:


> Nope...AT won't have any fits over me.
> 
> I won't say I never use chemicals, but only on rare circumstances as a last resort.
> 
> It's a 6.5 hp shop vac with some custom accessories  :thumbup:


Never tried it yet but did buy a shop vac attachment from Lowes to clear drains. So the shop vac actually works?


----------



## Gettinit

gear junkie said:


> Never tried it yet but did buy a shop vac attachment from Lowes to clear drains. So the shop vac actually works?


I don't know about his application but its awesome for clearing drains in commercial kitchens. If it is a drain receiving condensate blow it out.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

gear junkie said:


> Never tried it yet but did buy a shop vac attachment from Lowes to clear drains. So the shop vac actually works?


It's extremely effective for a couple situations where cabling and jetting fall short. I doubt it's as big a secret weapon as I jokingly pretended, but I know of no other plumber that does what I do with it.

I don't want to post my tricks with my secret weapon in the open forum section, though...I'll post it in BL.


----------



## affordabledrain

Update To what We carry
K 50 with a 17 adapter about 100 feet of 5/8 cable. ten cutters for that cable

K 39 with a drum of 1/4 cable and a drum of 3/8 cable. 

1 cheap toilet auger
2 3 foot toilet augers
1 6 foot toilet auger
2 plungers. ( one is toilet use only)
1 super plunger ( thanks to GearJunkie ) 
1 bucket head shop vac.
Drill and eel set up with 116 feet of 1.25 inch cable 84 feet of 7/8 j cable ( when they get delivered)
3 assorted sized blow bags
200 feet of water hoses
utility pump

almost forgot
LOTS OF GLOVES


----------



## affordabledrain

gear junkie said:


> Never tried it yet but did buy a shop vac attachment from Lowes to clear drains. So the shop vac actually works?[/QUOTE
> 
> I have one and used it. will post in the BL section


----------



## retired rooter

socalplmr1 said:


> 4 on each of our trucks
> All Gorlitz
> GO-68HD
> GO-380
> GO-17
> General Auger


 My truck before retiring GO68 hd WITH loading ramp Go 15--- My tana 666 with 2 reels 3/8 x 100 --1/2 x 75 -- general augers regular bulb-- and drop head ( I wish I had my go15 back if anyone has one for sale drop me a note [email protected] or call Eddie Self 205 229 7443 just to have around my house(no cable or foot switch necessary


----------



## fhrooter72

Spartan 300
Spartan 100
Gorlitz GO15
Toilet auger
Gallo CO2 blow gun


----------



## theplumbinator

General toilet auger ( kind that extends extra long)
Zip-it stick
1 blow bag for 1 1/2"-4"
And a Ridgid K-39 with auto feed with 5/16" & 3/8" X 25' cables (auto feed because touching cable = icky!)

Box o gloves & bottle of purell and an extra t-shirt/sweat shirt

If I cant get it with one of those 4 tools, then its call the "turd chasers" I give up. Or I will gladly cut out everything that's clogged and replace... I really dislike clearing clogged drains if its not an existing good customer I usually farm it out to a local guy with all the toys in his van. Who returns the favor when he cant do the plumbing end of a drain cleaning job.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Spartan 300 w/100 drum, 3/8" cable that desperately needs replacement. 
6' telescoping auger.


----------



## plumber101us

K-1500 with 150 ft of 1 1/4 cable, K-50 with 100 ft of 5/8 cable and a 3/8 drum attachment ridgid 1/4 drill gun, a general 20 60 jetter, urinal auger,6ft closet auger, 3 plungers[one shorty},ridgid sewer cam, a bottle of clobber and a power plunger and an assortment of blow bags or as we call them here {rubber ducks} and a shop vac and plenty of gloves and tarps


----------



## Will

Since I have a 1 ton van now instead of a box truck, I only carry these now:

Electric Eel Model N
Electric Eel Model CT
6' K6 Closet Auger
Plunger


Everything else is on stand by in the garage.


----------



## droptopgt

I carry in the van:
-ridgid closet auger
-ridgid hand spinner for tubs
-general super vee (for 1 1/4 lines)
-general mini-rooter with a good assortment of cutters.

The mini-rooter with drop head fitting does most of my work. I have a Speedrooter92 for mainlines but it only comes out when needed (heavy machine).


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> Since I have a 1 ton van now instead of a box truck, I only carry these now:
> 
> Electric Eel Model N
> Electric Eel Model CT
> 6' K6 Closet Auger
> Plunger
> 
> Everything else is on stand by in the garage.


Geez Will,
You must feel naked carrying so little equipment. :laughing:


----------



## sierra2000

4000 psi cart jetter, 1500 psi mini jetter, spartan 300, closet auger, Gorlitz Go15 and Gorlitz 380A.


----------



## thumper

Spartan 300 with 100ft of 1/2" cable
Marco pick a pak 35ft of 3/8" cable
Marco drum with 35ft of 5/16" cable
Marco telescoping toilet auger
broken general wire urinal auger- broke the cable the 1st time I used it
rigid wet vac


----------



## LAsercut

*Lets see some updates*

And as for me, on my company work truck

Spartan 1065 with 162' of .66 in the drum, with another 50' in a tire, with a ton of cuttters
Spartan 100 with 100' of 13/32, with a 3/8 ridgid male connector on the end so i can use ridgid cutters, i like the quick disconnect feature. And i like the selection of ridgid cutters. 
K45af with 50'of 1/4" with a open hook end. 
And once it gets here this week. a dm138a2 with 90' of 3/8 and 35' of 1/4"
General 6' closet auger
Ridgid 6' closet auger with drop head
Ridgid combo urinal auger i think its the k1...? Anyhow its badass for urinals. 
Drain king Blow bags to 6inch
Large Shop vac with "custom extensions" for floor drains and floor sinks
My co2 bottle for condensates....used it today worked like a charm.....
200' of garden hose....
Seesnake self leveling 200'
Ridgid scout loactor
Cs10
Brick transmitter
Now my personal work truck/sidejob truck

Spartan 300 with 125ish of .55
Go50 with 100 of 13/32 with ridgid male connector for use with ridgid cutters....
Ridgid k45af with 50' of 1/4 open hook end
Once again, once it gets here dm138a2 with 90'of 3/8 & 35' of 1/4 
Drain king blow bags to 6inch
100' of garden hose
Large shop vac with my "custom" attachments
General 6' closet auger
Once it gets here, I just ordered another k1 for myself
Co2 bottle for condensates once again



And hopefully a dreel setup within the next 3 months, and hopefully a ridgid mini 200' and cs6 and scout in the next 2 months , im almost done saving for it.....and after that i really really want a go3500 cart jetter or a kj3100 jettter, i really want to offer jetting to my customers since i deal with a bunch of restaurants that my friends own.....


----------



## KoleckeINC

K1500 A-150' EEL cable-custom ridge blade adaptors, if I need more cable I'll rent a machine at HD for 75$. I swear by my 4by6 Ridgid 3by6 General expanding cutters. Barely use the T17 6" spiral but I got it! Blow bag
General Powervee and handystand 5/16 by 35 or 1/4 by 25 also EEL cable! Just better stuff. I have a spare k45(broken drum wtf Ridgid)
and old Milwaukee. 
Sold the Spartan 2001 thank goodness
Sold the K750 thank goodness
Kicking the tires on a K sissy(60) for floor dragons


----------



## Plumbducky

As of now it's,
K50 with about 100' of 5/8
A17 drun for it with 35' of 3/8
A17 drum with 25' of 5/16
K60 with 180' of 7/8
2 k6 wc augers
1 k1 urinal auger
Cs6
Mini seesnake 200'
Seektech sr24 locator
Seektech sr 305 transmitter
Milwaukee camera with an 8' extension


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjtheplumber

Spartan 300, 100 and 700
Gorlitz mini jetter 1500 psi
Toilet auger
Us jetter truck mounted 3000 psi 12gpm bunch of cleaning heads
Seesnake mini reel, big reel, cs1000 monitor, mini monitor
Scout locator, navitrack locator and other tools that help with the job such as wet/dry vacum, etc

This is for the trucks set up for drain cleaning


----------



## sierra2000

LAsercut said:


> And as for me, on my company work truck Spartan 1065 with 162' of .66 in the drum, with another 50' in a tire, with a ton of cuttters Spartan 100 with 100' of 13/32, with a 3/8 ridgid male connector on the end so i can use ridgid cutters, i like the quick disconnect feature. And i like the selection of ridgid cutters. K45af with 50'of 1/4" with a open hook end. And once it gets here this week. a dm138a2 with 90' of 3/8 and 35' of 1/4" General 6' closet auger Ridgid 6' closet auger with drop head Ridgid combo urinal auger i think its the k1...? Anyhow its badass for urinals. Drain king Blow bags to 6inch Large Shop vac with "custom extensions" for floor drains and floor sinks My co2 bottle for condensates....used it today worked like a charm..... 200' of garden hose.... Seesnake self leveling 200' Ridgid scout loactor Cs10 Brick transmitter Now my personal work truck/sidejob truck Spartan 300 with 125ish of .55 Go50 with 100 of 13/32 with ridgid male connector for use with ridgid cutters.... Ridgid k45af with 50' of 1/4 open hook end Once again, once it gets here dm138a2 with 90'of 3/8 & 35' of 1/4 Drain king blow bags to 6inch 100' of garden hose Large shop vac with my "custom" attachments General 6' closet auger Once it gets here, I just ordered another k1 for myself Co2 bottle for condensates once again And hopefully a dreel setup within the next 3 months, and hopefully a ridgid mini 200' and cs6 and scout in the next 2 months , im almost done saving for it.....and after that i really really want a go3500 cart jetter or a kj3100 jettter, i really want to offer jetting to my customers since i deal with a bunch of restaurants that my friends own.....


Why not JNW cart jetter over the GO3500? I was considering the Gorlitz too because they're close to me but I think my cart jetter was a better choice.


----------



## LAsercut

sierra2000 said:


> Why not JNW cart jetter over the GO3500? I was considering the Gorlitz too because they're close to me but I think my cart jetter was a better choice.


You know im not sure lol, yesterday i actually priced out making one of my own units at 4k 4gpm with a carted hoese reel and assorted nozzles including a RR and.a warthog running 200' of 3/8 main hose and a100' of 1/8. For kitchen lines.....came out to 3800.......so im kinda on the fence, post up what ur talking about please...😊☺


----------



## sierra2000

LAsercut said:


> You know im not sure lol, yesterday i actually priced out making one of my own units at 4k 4gpm with a carted hoese reel and assorted nozzles including a RR and.a warthog running 200' of 3/8 main hose and a100' of 1/8. For kitchen lines.....came out to 3800.......so im kinda on the fence, post up what ur talking about please...dde0a☺


http://www.jettersnorthwest.com/cart-jetters/brute-series/


----------



## theplungerman

Gorlitzi go 15,go 50, go 68, two closet augers, mongoose model 184


----------



## LAsercut

theplungerman said:


> Gorlitzi go 15,go 50, go 68, two closet augers, mongoose model 184


Hows that go15? And can u get 50' of 1/4 in the drum? I was thinking about it and almost pulled the trigger on one but i ended up going with a duracable dm128a2, it has a 1/4 drum with cable guide and a quickly interchangeable drum for 3/8, the duracable should be arriving tomorrow so ill be posting up my first thoughts of the machine once i unbox it. And ill be texting you tomorrow about that ladder rack btw... ☺


----------



## theplungerman

LAsercut said:


> Hows that go15? And can u get 50' of 1/4 in the drum? I was thinking about it and almost pulled the trigger on one but i ended up going with a duracable dm128a2, it has a 1/4 drum with cable guide and a quickly interchangeable drum for 3/8, the duracable should be arriving tomorrow so ill be posting up my first thoughts of the machine once i unbox it. And ill be texting you tomorrow about that ladder rack btw... ☺


Thanks, I appreciate that. I really like the go15. But if I was to buy for the first time and our just starting I would go the dura cable rout, I've fondled it and I'm impressed. Yeah 50 1/4 will go in.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK

Flyin Brian said:


> Been there,that's why i got another truck just for mainlines


Smart move.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK

UnclogNH said:


> Duracable DM-55 with 200' of 11/16 Drill and eel with 228' of 1 1/4 cable K-60 with 150' of 7/8 and 75' of 5/8 Duracable Dm-138 with 50' of 3/8 and 35' of 1/4 Super-vee with 35' of 3/8 2nd super-vee with 35' of 1/4 Jetter with 150' of 1/4 jet hose electric jet with 150' of 3/16 and 50' of 1/8 jet hose 2 general augers one drop head and one smaller bulb head auger Vu-Rite color sewer inspection camera 200' Ridgid compact 100' Black and white sewer camera 2"-6" inch canvas bow bags eel 1/4 hand spin Water Ram Gator 512 locator 2 50' heavy duty garden hose 2 sump pumps 150 feet of discharge hose General Hot Shot "Seasonal" Hand tools about 100 cutters all shapes, sizes and maker Wax rings, bolts, flappers repair flange, supply lines and fillvalves Brass caps from 2"-4" inch Leadfit alls 2"-4" Oatly gripper plugs 2"-4" 2 gallon shop-vac Drummel for cutting toilet bolts 200 feet of heavy duty power cord Shovel, and a septic lid prybar


I like your set up.


----------



## 4T PLUMBING

I carry blow bags 
A Marco top snake
A general drop head closet auger
SPARTAN 100 with 5/16"x35' drum,13/32"x100' drum,1/2"x75' drum
SPARTAN 300 WITH 100 .55" magnum cable
SPARTAN 1065 WITH 150' of .66" magnum cable
Cheap VIZTRAC sewer camera for now and old radiodetection locator which have paid for themselves in two weeks and are still working.:smile:
Almost forgot the old forcecup plungerooski!
Shop vac
Air compressor with pipe adapters for condensate drains.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Tango

I mainly do plumbing but I carry a 

k-45AF with loaded drums of 5/16 x 50' General Wire, 3/8 x 35' and ridgid 5/16 x 25' with bulb head
2 types of plunger (bee shaped t-handle and regular)
2 General Wire closet auger 3' and 6' drop head
Water ram and all attachments
My new Ro-pump that I've used 3 times

I keep my K-3800 at home until I need it. Still waiting for an extra drum after a month and a half. Damn its expensive! Extra size cables waiting in their box, cutter heads in the mail.

I forgot, jetters around here are unknown and most plumbing companies only carry home depot quality drain machines


----------



## Debo22

I don’t carry any because of the room they take up and I do a branch line every 2-3 weeks and a main line every 2-3 months. My Spartan 100, 300, and Supervee stay in the garage until needed. I do carry a closet auger because I don’t want to touch that rusty trombone that we call the hepatitis stick and pull that on and off the top shelf of the van.


----------



## Fatpat

I carry a Duracable DM138a2
w/ 90’ 0f hollowcore 3/8” & 37’ of 1/4”

A Gorlitz GO 62 w/ 115’ of 5/8” Innercore Duracable(I hate this Machine)

It is so poorly built, the quality control at gorlitz is non existent... I’m waiting to upgrade to a Duracable DM 175.

https://www.duracable.com/dm175sp1-...h-23-polyethylene-reel-and-11-16-x-100-cable/


----------



## Standard Drain

I just do drains so...

Gorlitz GO 68- 11/16" x 150 ft
Gorlitz GO 62- 5/8" x 100 ft
Gorlitz GO 50- 1/2" x 80 ft
Gorlitz Go 380- 3/8" x 90 ft & 60 ft
Dewalt Drain Snake - 5/16" x 35 ft
Ryobi Drain Snake - 1/4" x 25 ft (one with blub head and one without; for tubs only)
Toilet Auger w/ Bulb drophead x6 ft

Milwaukee M12 Air Snake (for canister/ drum traps)

Jetters Northwest Brute- 5.5 GMP 4000 PSI w/ 3/8" x 200 ft
- Hose Reel 3/8"x 300 ft
- Hose Reel 3/8"x 150 ft
- Hose Reel 1/4"x 150 ft

Jetters Northwest Electric Jetter- 1.5 GPM 1500 PSI w/ 5/16" x 150 ft
- Hose Reel 1/4" x 50 ft
- Hose Reel 5/16" x 75 ft
- Hose Reel 1/8" x 50 ft

Ridgid MicroDrain Camera x 65ft

Mainline Camera w/ Self-Level Head x 300 ft


----------



## plumb1801

We use the following:

1. General easy rooter- not used much
2. K-60 with 5/8" & 7/8" cables- used pretty much very day
3. k-45
4. K-400
5. k-35- retired after the second job
6. Toilet augers
7. Old fashion plunger
8. General JM-1000
9. Zip it stick great for removing hair from tub drains

I'm looking for a larger sewer jetter for commercial grease lines. We don't have too much competition around here doing this task and I'm hoping to capitalize in this area. I'm not sure which one though. I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## fixitright

100 pounds of Lye.


----------



## Plumbergeek

in order of use:

1) Clobber
2) Plunger
3) Tell them to call someone else...:vs_laugh:

Actually I have,

General Speedrooter 91 

Ridgid K-50 

MyTana M30 Cart Jetter 

General Kinetic Water Ram

Plunger 

Zip-it tool


----------

